# Silverton Hunt (Devon)



## bornfree (3 September 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum   

Does anyone have any experience with the Silverton hunt? What is the terrain they cover like, and also where do they meet?

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## jhoward (7 September 2009)

i hunt with the silverton on the exeter side, as a hunt then i find them all really friendly and always a good bunch, as far as terrain, then over my way its mostly fields (think at times rather steep devon hills)

but also alot of forest hunting.. honestly i think you need to be a bit brave for it,

meets very from my side (exeter ) to what i call their side (silverton) so in all a fairly large area.


----------



## ponymadness (13 May 2010)

hi - just seen this post but note was 07!!  Am looking for a livery yard in Silverton country, near to Cheriton Fitzpaine if possible - would you know who I could contact in the hunt - will be new to the area and be great to get involved. currently with New Forest but moving to Devon!  thankyou


----------



## GrumpyMare (15 May 2010)

ponymadness said:



			hi - just seen this post but note was 07!!  Am looking for a livery yard in Silverton country, near to Cheriton Fitzpaine if possible - would you know who I could contact in the hunt - will be new to the area and be great to get involved. currently with New Forest but moving to Devon!  thankyou
		
Click to expand...

Hi, the secretary is called Jane Bazely, she's really nice, you can contact her here: 01392 881949

I'm assuming that's the secretary's number, it was on the Master of the Foxhounds page.

As for livery yards, the one nearest Silverton would be Newhall : http://www.newhallequestrian.co.uk/

There's also Hitts Barton, But I hear it's quite bitchy. 
http://www.hittsbarton-equestrian.co.uk/


Hope this helps ^^ I'm in Silverton myself


----------



## guccigivi2001 (15 May 2010)

hitts barton is a very nice yard, ive had a lesson or two there and previously went to view a horse for sale there.... the facilities are great but it is VERY big and bitchy... and there are some very naive people there who have no idea what theyre doing with their horses yet walk around like they own the place... newhall is lovelly, my mum learnt to ride there like 30 years ago! and also hyperion stud is nice, have a wonderful dressage instructor but lots of people and not a great deal of grazing. but acess to yard lorry to hitch lifts to compete


----------



## ponymadness (17 May 2010)

Oooh thanks!  Newhall sounds good. Also been told about yard with someone called Erica Stotte in Cheriton Fitzpane?  Anyone hear anything about that one?
Thanks for your help.  Fabxx


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 May 2010)

Don't forget Upton Pyne too!  http://www.upec.co.uk/


----------



## jhoward (17 May 2010)

hitts barton looks nothing like the website, bit of a shocker when you turn up, also the gaggle of women sat round a coffee table scared me... 

theres a yard in chertion bishop but i cant remember the name, nice yard, good turnout, 2 schools, but your very much left to it. if you google livery yards cheriton bishop it should bring it up.. folly end.. some thing like that. 

theres also places in mortonhampsted which again isnt to far.


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 May 2010)

also in Silverton Country is Gingerlands which is owned by Sue Shere who is one of the joint masters. I was there for 8 years until recently when I moved up to North Devon. My old boy is still there though.

Her website is http://www.gingerlandfarm.co.uk/ which has her contact details on


----------



## bexwarren24 (20 May 2010)

jhoward said:



			hitts barton looks nothing like the website, bit of a shocker when you turn up, also the gaggle of women sat round a coffee table scared me... 

theres a yard in chertion bishop but i cant remember the name, nice yard, good turnout, 2 schools, but your very much left to it. if you google livery yards cheriton bishop it should bring it up.. folly end.. some thing like that. 

theres also places in mortonhampsted which again isnt to far.
		
Click to expand...

Holly Farm, i think you mean.


----------



## guccigivi2001 (20 May 2010)

jhoward said:



			hitts barton looks nothing like the website, bit of a shocker when you turn up, also the gaggle of women sat round a coffee table scared me... 

theres a yard in chertion bishop but i cant remember the name, nice yard, good turnout, 2 schools, but your very much left to it. if you google livery yards cheriton bishop it should bring it up.. folly end.. some thing like that. 

theres also places in mortonhampsted which again isnt to far.
		
Click to expand...

it is a bit of a dump tbh, the schools are nice and the new stables in the top barn though, the bottom part is very much a farm and could definitley do with a bit of a doing-up. wolfgar vetinary practice in cheriton bishop is owned by an ex-school mates parents and apparantly the do livery aswell, they are very nice people so would recomend them.


----------



## bexwarren24 (20 May 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			wolfgar vetinary practice in cheriton bishop is owned by an ex-school mates parents and apparantly the do livery aswell, they are very nice people so would recomend them.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt realise they did livery!!


----------



## guccigivi2001 (20 May 2010)

i dont know for sure... apparantly they do though... i used to know a girl who kept her pony there... imagine its nice tho, fantastic vets on site just in case and owners are very nice people


----------



## ponymadness (21 May 2010)

Blimey..... completely confused.com now!!  I was just told about girl in Cheriton Fitspaine who does liverys - not sure what facilities but on a farm she is called Erica Stott.  Obviously not that well known!  

like your little grey horse.... lovely pics x


----------



## passernomen (4 July 2010)

I've got space for 1 horse if someone still interested. It can be DIY or part livery.  In Silverton


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 July 2010)

Hi there, ehmmm, re. Hitts Barton: I can PM you if you like, but personally I'd exercise extreme care. I went to see a horse there a few years ago, it was very green and they'd never seen me before, didn't know if I could ride, or whatever.

This horse had only been backed for a fortnight and had previously done carriage driving, BUT they were perfectly prepared to saddle it up and take me out on the roads with it, alongside all of their other "problem horses" i.e. one which basically laid its ears back and wanted to kick the sh@t out of everythign that moved; another mare that reared; and one other horse.

Sooo, personally I'd exercise extreme care. There's a guy there who thinks he knows all about horses but give him anything challenging and he's (to quote a friend of mine) sh*t scared of it.

Having been there on just the one occasion, there's nothing about it that would inspire me to go there again.


----------



## sambarny23 (14 July 2010)

try www.gingerlandfarm.co.uk Sue Shere the lady who's yard this is, is also 1 of the Silverton's masters. A lovely lady she is, I had a day with them at the end of last season and she made me feel really welcome


----------



## Horsey_dreams (27 July 2010)

I have never been hunting but would love to try with the Silverton. Can anyone tell me if they have a website (cant find one??) and if they jump? someone told me they dont its all flatwork but im not too sure..? One of my horses is not a good jumper but the other i fine. Guess i need to contact them about a newcomers meet :-D


----------



## Kasey81 (28 July 2010)

GrumpyMare said:



			Hi, the secretary is called Jane Bazely, she's really nice, you can contact her here: 01392 881949

I'm assuming that's the secretary's number, it was on the Master of the Foxhounds page.

As for livery yards, the one nearest Silverton would be Newhall : http://www.newhallequestrian.co.uk/

There's also Hitts Barton, But I hear it's quite bitchy. 
http://www.hittsbarton-equestrian.co.uk/


Hope this helps ^^ I'm in Silverton myself 

Click to expand...

Nice to know there are other Silvertons on this forum 

Thanks for the links aswell, very helpful.


----------



## debsrl (9 September 2010)

Hi
If you are still looking for a livery yard we have a small family run yard near Tedburn St Mary and 2 of our neighbours hunts with the Silverton every week during hunt season. 
If you are interested please call me on 07504975967, thanks Debbie


----------

